# 10/30 report



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Went fishing in one of my "spots" this afternoon with one of my buddies and he managed a nice black drum. It was caught on a frozen shrimp trying to catch bait for other fish. Nice surprise to the night. Went yesterday and only managed one blue fish.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

*Black Drum*

That's a good eating size, right there!


----------

